# 22" lcd monitor



## kartikkapo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello guys,

I want to buy a LCD monitor. So I Want to ask the experts out here for some good 

suggestions. As i will be switching from a 17" CRT to a 22" LCD. 

1> My budget is not more than 15,000/-

2> I will prefer a Matte screen over a glossy screen.. coz it puts less strain on eyes. though I'm aware that glossy screen has richer picture quality. (but i can always go for a glossy screen if i dont get a better one in matte).

3> Are 4:3 ratio panels better than the 16:9 ratio panels? (4:3 has more pixels than 16:9)

4> These days LED monitors are being introduced and may be they get over in the market very soon. are there any good led monitors in this budget? Is it better to buy a LED monitor rather than LCD one? 

5> These are the ones I have selected...

DELL
Alienware OptXTM AW2210 21.5” Full HD Monitor Rs.9775/-
Dell SP2309W: 23" Rs.15295/-

AOC 
AOC 2218ph 22"
AOC 2236Vw 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.7k

ACER
Acer V233H 23.6" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.6k

BENQ
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
BenQ 22" v2200 eco @ 12990

SAMSUNG 
Samsung T220 22"
Samsung 2233sw 22"

Thanks


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 26, 2010)

for 14k u can go for AOC 24" LCD!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2010)

yaa right, if ur budget is 15K, u can easily afford a 24" LCD.. 

i personally hv the samsung 2233sw wich is a gr8 LCD for movies and gaming too... but yes u shud go for a 24: LCD with tat budget.. 

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------

----------


for the record, even the so called "LED" monitors are jus LCD backlit monitors, so its one and the same mostly, not a vast difference...


----------



## kartikkapo (Feb 26, 2010)

well i raised my budget to 15k just in case if i would buy dell sp2309w. and i don't have a graphic card, so do u think 24" will work smoothly. Didn't gave a thought to buy 24".


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 26, 2010)

No Graphics card and wanna go with 24" LCd..//wel it will be a lot of strain on the CPU and onboard video chip...wats ur PC config...???

I wud say stick to 22" LCD in the absence of a GPU, as on board graphics is NOT on par with a discrete gpu, no way..


----------



## kartikkapo (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a P4 with 2gb RAM. 
yes i'm fine with a 22" screen but which one should i go for.. wide screen or square screen?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 27, 2010)

i hv had a p4 based system b4 with 2GB RAM and on board graphics...and i can say tat my 19" LCD workds wonders with on board graphics....

so a 22" LCD shud work easily, (i hv doubt on 24" LCD)...so u better go with 22" and a wide screen...NOT a square screen..


----------



## kartikkapo (Feb 27, 2010)

gr8, so help me choose one from these options.. or any other model u have in mind...

DELL
Dell SP2309W: 23" Rs.15295/-

AOC 
AOC 2218ph 22"
AOC 2236Vw 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.7k

ACER
Acer V233H 23.6" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.6k

BENQ
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
BenQ 22" v2200 eco @ 12990

SAMSUNG 
Samsung T220 22"
Samsung 2233sw 22"


----------



## kartikkapo (Feb 27, 2010)

Please guys tel me a gud lcd monitor (preferably with matte screen) which i can cherish about for a long time.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 27, 2010)

I would suggest Samsung 2233SW or P2350. Compare these both and then choose the one from them. BenQ G2220 is also a good choice but budget is not your problem therefore I would recommend Samsung.


----------



## kartikkapo (Mar 4, 2010)

hello guys..

I'm going to buy a monitor in 2-3 days...nd i'm getting

> Samsung 2233sw @ 8.7K
> Samsung p2350 @ 10.7k

what do you think will be a better and wise  choice...?

thanks


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 4, 2010)

According to most reviews AOC monitors are better!


----------



## emmarbee (Mar 6, 2010)

kartikkapo, check whether you can get 2209WA from anywhere. If available, grab it immediately. The best price for it would be 14K, but you can go till 16-17K.
BTW, it's the best 22" monitor for its price range.


----------



## kartikkapo (Mar 9, 2010)

So.. the hunt has finally been ended guys, with my new purchase of the "SAMSUNG P2350".
The 23", matte screen, classic black monitor. With touch sensitive buttons.. and a sheen sleek body.. 
apart from the design and built, the monitor has a 2ms respomse time and 50,000:1 contrast ratio as stated by the company. the picture quality and the screen size is briliant (almost to drool over). For me a person who used to have a SAMSUNG 17" monitor, this purchase is the best. Hava a look at the pictures for some visual impact.. 

_______________________________________________________

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/9494/60743757.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/4185/11798763.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/5631/48469869.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/9044/51656833.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/2619/28022932.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/5371/47468491.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/526/68442325.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/9156/82504308.jpg
Shot at 2010-03-08

_________________________________________________________

Thank You guys for all your suggestion... You are great ppl out there to help...


----------



## hardeep1singh (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi kartikkapo, how much did you pay for the monitor?

Also, you mentioned in your first post that Dell OptX is available for Rs.9750, can you please tell me where can I buy it from in Delhi?


----------



## kartikkapo (Mar 19, 2010)

Call Dell India and they will tell you the price and the best offer they can give you. As for me i called the Dell in gurgaon. But the same lady told told me that don't go for the alienware optx as the users have complained about dead pixels.. rest is up to u. you can get the number on dells website.


----------



## hardeep1singh (Mar 19, 2010)

kartikkapo said:


> Call Dell India and they will tell you the price and the best offer they can give you. As for me i called the Dell in gurgaon. But the same lady told told me that don't go for the alienware optx as the users have complained about dead pixels.. rest is up to u. you can get the number on dells website.



Thanks for your reply. I've recently returned a P2250 LCD monitor to Samsung as it had screen problems and now I'm searching for another monitor to buy. I can't seem to find anything better so I might have to go for Samsung again. Can you tell me how much did you pay for your P2350?


----------



## kartikkapo (Mar 22, 2010)

I bought it for Rs.10,600/-


----------



## hardeep1singh (Mar 23, 2010)

kartikkapo said:


> I bought it for Rs.10,600/-


 
Thanks for your reply kartikkapo but I ended up buying a Dell G2410 LED monitor. It has a 1,000,000:1 DCR and a 5ms black to white response time.

*www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/landing/en/monitor-energy?c=us&l=en&cs=04


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 23, 2010)

hardeep1singh said:


> Thanks for your reply kartikkapo but I ended up buying a Dell G2410 LED monitor. It has a 1,000,000:1 DCR and a 5ms black to white response time.
> 
> *www.dell.com/content/topics/topic.aspx/global/products/landing/en/monitor-energy?c=us&l=en&cs=04



Great Buy! Congrats. 
Can you tell how much it cost?


----------



## hardeep1singh (Mar 23, 2010)

sam_1710 said:


> Great Buy! Congrats.
> Can you tell how much it cost?



I got it for Rs 15,000.


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh I see.. 
I'm in a dilemma..
Which one should I go for.. G2410 or the 2409??


----------



## hardeep1singh (Mar 23, 2010)

sam_1710 said:


> Oh I see..
> I'm in a dilemma..
> Which one should I go for.. G2410 or the 2409??



G2410 is an LED. 2409 is not. Check the DCR you'll see a huge difference.


----------



## acewin (Mar 24, 2010)

G2410, also nice buy OP and hardeep


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 17, 2010)

Why is that various reviews and comparison show that AOC monitors are better but no one suggests them!!!


----------



## Revolution (Apr 17, 2010)

@kartikkapo

Hey man every thing looks cool except ur white keyboard.....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 20, 2010)

i will also go for a 22" monitor from crt 15". Budget is 10000

 My proccy is AMD PHENOM II X4 955 BE & mobo ASUS M4A78T-E 790GX.

No graphics card attached.  My list :

DELL ST2210

AOC 2236 VW

pls suggest.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Finally bought aoc 2236 vw for 7300/- . Cool monitor.


----------



## jake4642 (Jun 18, 2010)

hey the samsung 2350, is that a monitor tv?? like does it have an onboard tv tuner?


----------



## aby geek (Jun 18, 2010)

for 15k dell 2209wa is awesome  as it is a E-IPS , the cheapest avbl.

congrats to both op and hardeep.


----------



## kaudey (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello...Please suggest me a 22" monitor (may go upto 24" if budget approves  ) to go with my Sapphire HD 5670 1GB card. A full HD monitor would be great with an HDMI connect. Also can anyone please tell me how a graphics card and the size of the monitor is related?


----------

